# Manhattan Club: RCI Points exchange



## DerekS (Dec 18, 2011)

On attempting to make a RCI Points online booking for Manhattan Club I am asked to confirm that I accept (among other things):
1 Service Charge fee is $15 per night, per (studio) unit 
2 Hospitality Fee is a nightly charge. 

I am not sure how much the Hospitality Fee is or what either of these charges is for. Can someone enlighten me?
Looking through past reviews I noticed the following  comments:  “Housekeeping cost $25/day extra” and “continental breakfast costs $15 each for fruit and pastries”.  Are these connected to the above?

Earlier this year we exchanged into the Hilton Club of NY. That property provided both a continental breakfast and a cocktails and canapés hour every night at no charge, I guess that MC does not do likewise as I have seen no mention of it.

Both the Hilton and MC state that the 1 in 4 rule applies. Does anyone know if that rule is enforced?


----------



## derb (Dec 18, 2011)

The $15 studio and $ 25 1 bedroom   hosp fee is for daily housekeeping only.
yes they do enforce the 1/4 rule although I dont believe it applies to points exchanges. only weeks exchanges.  sfx exchanges dont get charged the hospitality fees.


----------

